# Roseville Mall Fire



## cjbmaaaaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

I am sure you may have seen oin the national news about a fire at the Galleria Mall in Roseville CA. Well lets just say I am a few mile from there. The amount of smoke is totally insane. And speaking of insane the guy who did this said he had to start the fire to get his sister back who was abducted by aliens! Yep we breed them real good out here. 

I know it is horrible that many people are worried about loosing their jobs and money for the holidays. But am I really insensitive because all I can think about is who do I contact to see if I can get some mannequins and other stuff they are going to throw out to use in next years haunt?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Spoken like a true haunter. Although I do feel sorry for the people that are being affected by this, because of some nut job, it would be a shame to see all those good mannequins go to waste!


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hmmm... Never thought of mannequins! might have to score me some too!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I would make up a form letter and take it to all the vendors...


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

I heard that someone called it their mini Katrina , as in the hurrican. Dont know how that compares but whatever.


----------

